# [Illustrator CS3] Vertical Align eines Textfeldes



## Thomas D (30. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne den Text in einem Textfeld vertikal zentrieren. In Corel Draw geht dies in Format Text, doch wie kriege ich das in Illustrator hin ?


----------



## ink (30. November 2008)

Was meinste mit vertikal zentrieren?
Steh grad n bissl auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Thomas D (30. November 2008)

Ich hätte gerne, dass der Text in vertikaler Betrachtung mittig ausgelegt wird. Wenn ich also ein Textfeld habe, dann soll der Text von oben nach unten gesehen in der Mitte stehen. Dasselbe wie horizontal zentriert, halt nur auf vertikaler Ebene. Der Abstand vom oberen Ende des Textes zum oberen Teil des Textblockrahmen soll also gleich groß sein, wie jener des unten Teil des Textes nach unten.


----------



## akrite (30. November 2008)

in Excel und OpenOffice Calc gibts die Funktion des vertikalen Ausrichtens innerhalb einer Zelle, leider nicht bei Illustrator CS3 (CS4 weiß ich nicht) ist aber wiederum in InDesign möglich, ich denke, da liegen einfach die Grenzen von Illu - ist ja auch nicht für das Verarbeiten von Text ausgerichtet.


----------

